# First HARVEST 1 plant, 88days, 400 w, 3 ounces



## 420weedman (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello RIU !
My first grow results !
Started about 10 seedlings , burned 7 
was left with 3, 2 of which were male ... the other plant was just harvested today !
On another note, after i burned 7 i planted another 10 
Only 2 of those ended up female (they will be coming down in a week or 2)

---------------------

Here is my first harvest plant !
bag seed
vegged about: 25 days
flowered : 88 days 12.5 weeks
400w HPS
Fimmed once, a little bit of LST

here is my journal if you want to see it all !
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/114733-my-first-grow-2month-qp.html

here is her life story

10-20






11-1










11-6











11-9






11-20











12-1











12-4






12-22






and she started getn buds chopped off after this so not as pretty
1-3





1-14






1-21 HARVEST .... (the rest of the plant )





















Will post back with the final weight 

over 40grams DRY has already been smoked off this plant.... i felt the need .. the need for WEED!!


----------



## thebeerstalkin (Jan 21, 2009)

good work, keep it up


----------



## crackheadpete (Jan 21, 2009)

What u use for nutes a soil?


----------



## blzbob (Jan 21, 2009)

Way to grow dude your plant did awesome Enjoy the fruits of your labor


----------



## techtoker (Jan 21, 2009)

ya lookin good


----------



## flowergurl (Jan 21, 2009)

Well done! After a little drying and curing look to make for some enjoyable times.


----------



## ugzkmk (Jan 21, 2009)

i use those same buckets


----------



## user192021 (Jan 21, 2009)

What nutes were used?


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 21, 2009)

ugzkmk said:


> i use those same buckets


 Was that a joke, or were you really proud of that?
Sorry-
Nice grow, bro! Cant wait to hear dry weight.


----------



## ugzkmk (Jan 21, 2009)

wow someones a prick. it was more of an observation.


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 21, 2009)

ugzkmk said:


> wow someones a prick. it was more of an observation.


 Not bein a prick, jus gettin a laugh. Wow, sensitive stoner


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 21, 2009)

lol thanks guys !
soil is a mix of verm, peat, pearl
nutes - fox farms 3 pack


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 22, 2009)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW YEEEEEEEEEEEAH, lol --- nice job man. I still cant get over your nugs man. Ill tell you what though WM, this is the pic that got my rocks off, and made me really wanna collab with you on a project one day, lol 







-Straight up beautiful man. Thats some shit that you should be sendiin into Skunk Mag online, entering into their Shot Vs Shot section. Youd win for sure man. We should go up against each other man  Itd be interesting for sure, lol.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 22, 2009)

thanks bro ! thats my fav picture too ! ... rite before i started raping her tops 

i got 2 new bushes in the works man ,.... that ive been topping for the past month
im working on suppercroppin them now to get the tops level... should have 20 tops each ... ill take some pics 2nite


----------



## dallasmommy420 (Jan 22, 2009)

Could you please elaborate on how you top and keep ur tops level. Or could you point me in the direction of that information. Lovely plants.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 23, 2009)

dallasmommy420 said:


> Could you please elaborate on how you top and keep ur tops level. Or could you point me in the direction of that information. Lovely plants.


fimmed her 4 or 5th node... then tied her down some a month later.



Alright so i checked my budses and they are some what crispy on the outside so they went into jars to cure ... ill post some pics tomorrow
the weight was 71gs ... if you add that to the weight of all the buds i chopped off of her the past few weeks (40) comes to .....

111 grams or 
3.96 ounces ..... i hit my goal and then some


----------



## JoshHead (Jan 23, 2009)

your grow looks very good bro.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jan 23, 2009)

Show off....


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 24, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Show off....


Yep, some of these guys just like to rub it in!


----------



## LandofZion (Jan 24, 2009)

Fantastic! Thanks for posting


----------



## AK47StEvY (Jan 24, 2009)

Sweet! My next grow opp ill have to experiment with the FIM method. topping and FIMing makes one hell of a bushy plant. What strain is that gurl?


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jan 24, 2009)

Where in the hell am I? said:


> Yep, some of these guys just like to rub it in!


Yeah jeez who the fuck does this guy think he is anyway?


----------



## carcass91 (Jan 24, 2009)

Good. Keep it up man..


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 24, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Yeah jeez who the fuck does this guy think he is anyway?


Does it matter?


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 24, 2009)

easy guys ... easy ... 
what are you gonna do when i pull 6zs off this one ?


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jan 24, 2009)

Lol you know its all love packaged in a thin, digestable sheet of hatred


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 24, 2009)

420weedman said:


> easy guys ... easy ...
> what are you gonna do when i pull 6zs off this one ?


Be happy as shit fer ya, but maybe cry a little inside


----------



## carcass91 (Jan 24, 2009)

420weedman said:


> easy guys ... easy ...
> what are you gonna do when i pull 6zs off this one ?


Oh fuck!...The Mommas here..make way!!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice weedman Just about to pick my 400 watter up next weekend.. Gonna cool tube it and add it to the rest awesome job plus reps for sure.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jan 24, 2009)

How many times did you FIM her?

Or is that some hardcore LST?


----------



## justatoker (Jan 25, 2009)

nice grow man!


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks everyone , you guys are great !
that new bush with all the tops was fimmed/topped about 20 or so times over the past month.
heres the curing underway


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks very tasty! Good work!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 28, 2009)

420weedman said:


> easy guys ... easy ...
> what are you gonna do when i pull 6zs off this one ?



Nice man. She's gonna be a beauty foe sure. Your definitely mastering the art of topping n lst. Without question she's gonna turn out copious amounts of nasty Fuckin lil demon buds dude. You'll be a sensei
By your 4-5th run if u keep this shit up man, lol. It's on like donkey kong though when I'm outta this shithole man  - save somethin special to run off so you can flower somethin around the time when I get my factory
Goin, n come match up with my ass, LOL. I'll have one or two of our boys over too man, we can have a day long sesh amongst the trees...


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 9, 2009)

commented so i could have it subscribed. lol. good job


----------



## dolly77 (Feb 16, 2009)

i close my eyes and can see your plants!! if my 1st turns out 1/4th as good i'll be happy. awesome work!


----------



## D4rKeN (Feb 18, 2009)

yummy harvest i was wondering how do you get so many colas on the plant


----------



## crossouttheiis (Feb 19, 2009)

I was just curious as well what strain is this? Do you top only in veg?


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 19, 2009)

thanks guys ! ... this was a plant that was fimmed once at like 6" tall..... and then i fimd the same spot again 5 days later(cuz i cut it wrong) ... either way this slowed the top growth and by the time the top started growing all the bottom branches were at/above the top


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Feb 19, 2009)

*Awesome grow! keep it up! *


----------



## goodxxxgirl (Feb 23, 2009)

nice grow


----------



## dave coma (Feb 27, 2009)

nice work good job. aka oaktree


----------



## focusbluntz (Feb 27, 2009)

how did you put those clippings tp use?


----------



## IanCurtisWishlist (Feb 27, 2009)

Absolutely Fabulous!


----------



## audi07 (Feb 27, 2009)

well done that many oz dry that is amazing off a 400 watt
what strain has to be big buddy or ww got to be indica 

i got a 600w over mine i fimmed and topped also but you obviously did a better job than i although ill try and post pics of mine in a couple days see what you think

im grw arjans strawberry haze and big bang

quite a few tops around 7 each and some lower chunky sites 

what size pots did you use co2


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Mar 5, 2009)

them shits looked sick! job well well done!


----------



## Rick McNasty (Mar 6, 2009)

420weedman said:


> thanks bro ! thats my fav picture too ! ... rite before i started raping her tops
> 
> i got 2 new bushes in the works man ,.... that ive been topping for the past month
> im working on suppercroppin them now to get the tops level... should have 20 tops each ... ill take some pics 2nite


how do you supercrop them to have multiply tops like that man???


----------



## killroy (Mar 6, 2009)

I Like the idea of tying the branches to the pots outside edge, must aid in light penetration to the lower branches.
Think ill try that this weekend, thanks for the idea.

Nice grow by the way.


----------



## jsgrwn (Mar 7, 2009)

thebeerstalkin said:


> good work, keep it up


ditto bro, late


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 7, 2009)

420weedman said:


> Hello RIU !
> My first grow results !
> Started about 10 seedlings , burned 7
> was left with 3, 2 of which were male ... the other plant was just harvested today !
> ...


Beautiful Post... 

Awesome Plant...


----------



## Smokes11 (Mar 7, 2009)

hey nice grow man im currently working on my first grow, may i ask how tall your plant grew before harvest.

thanks


----------



## Bpootner (Mar 8, 2009)

haaahah im using that bucket 22 hahahahah but what strain is that/


----------



## SAmisery (Mar 8, 2009)

lol bucket club w00t w00t..

And great grow bro +rep


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 9, 2009)

thanks everyone ! , she was about 30" tall or so for harvest


----------



## Young Macdonald (Mar 10, 2009)

wow im impressed that looks like it was some good bagseed!


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 10, 2009)

heres a little peak at whats goin on now  

medium bush 











big bush


----------



## Katatawnic (Mar 12, 2009)

*Holy wow....* I can't imagine the work it took to obtain/maintain all them buds like that! Purdy, too.


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Mar 12, 2009)

i bet it was some dry weed tho..how did it smoke?? maybe its just me but i would picked it a week or two earlier at least


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Mar 12, 2009)

im not hatin just sayin...the new ones look real nice tho


----------



## macdadyabc (Mar 12, 2009)

thats an awesome first harvest. i wish i had started in 5 gallon pots


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 12, 2009)

HomeGrown420baby said:


> i bet it was some dry weed tho..how did it smoke?? maybe its just me but i would picked it a week or two earlier at least


it didnt have as much crystals if thats what you mean by dry?
if not bud doesnt dry till after you chop .... it smoked good
it was just mids bag seed, i wanted it to be like 40% amber tichs so it would be a heavy stone.
its not as good as good as the new shit thats for sure 




macdadyabc said:


> thats an awesome first harvest. i wish i had started in 5 gallon pots


thanks ! if your gonna veg for a couple months its a good idea


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the info in the PM brother!

I tried to rep you again but they won't have none of it... 

Grow Big!!


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Mar 21, 2009)

420weedman said:


> it didnt have as much crystals if thats what you mean by dry?
> if not bud doesnt dry till after you chop .... it smoked good
> it was just mids bag seed, i wanted it to be like 40% amber tichs so it would be a heavy stone.
> its not as good as good as the new shit thats for sure
> ...


good shit it looks coo just over dryed to me for some reason..what was ur humidity levels during ur grow?


----------



## CommieChase (Mar 22, 2009)

Great grow. What exactly is FIMMING?


----------



## DownOnWax (Mar 22, 2009)

ugzkmk said:


> wow someones a prick. it was more of an observation.


Every comment that guy makes has some sort of a smart ass remark in it. 

Guy's a dick.

I use the same Home Depot buckets too, and yes I am proud of it


----------



## GuitarGod (Mar 31, 2009)

Great plant training man, that's the way.


----------



## momma (Apr 1, 2009)

nice job...........well done.......


----------

